# Briggs 5HP cam in 3HP?



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just wondering how it would work out (if at all). Was looking for some performance parts for it (most will have to be custom)...

And if not, would putting in a 5HP crank solve it?

Off topic, but does anyone know if I can take a good maintained 3/5 horse stock flywheel around 7500RPM?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

A 5hp cam and crank will not fit in a 3hp block or vise versa the block sizes are diffrent. As in the RPM's of the flywheel, they should be able to handle upto 10,000 RPM's but they are only made for upto 3800 RPM's.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

10,000? You serious? Cast iron? Dang! I had asked a pro, and he said he wouldn't go over 7,000 without a billet flywheel...


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well iv seen a cast iron flywheel spin that fast before that doesn't mean they all will without flying apart


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah ha! There we go. I've seen flywheels go at 6000... I'll stick with 7,000 max. 8,000 is extremely dangerous already, but 10,000?


----------

